# Vampirella rides the Giant Insect



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, she's been "going green" since 1971. Take a look below then head over to the Monster Scenes Journal for the full story (http://www.monsterscenes.net/journal.htm).


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. Will the new "riding" legs be in resin or styrene?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My Vampirella and Giant Insect. This kit is styrene


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Awww, dangit, now I gotta buy a Vampirella.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

That's about the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen!










- GJS


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone who uses Groucho is okay in my book!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The title for this thread sounds like a euphemism.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yasutoshi said:


> My Vampirella and Giant Insect. This kit is styrene


At Last Vampirella:thumbsup

Yasutoshi, Thats some exellent paint work and congrats on your 1st place in the afm monster scenes comp:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

SteveR said:


> The title for this thread sounds like a euphemism.


The Moms who protested against Nabisco in the 1970's probably would have thought so, too.

- GJS


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yasutochi wrote: This kit is styrene.

Parts Pit Mike says: Yes that is certainly true. But I am referring to what Dencomm has on their website concerning additional riding legs.

"Of course, a new set of riding legs still has merit and, as such, Dencomm is taking steps to bring them to you (plus some other interesting goodies)."

I am wondering if these will be resin or styrene pieces.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Odd. The Original kit HAS the riding legs. But I guess making some new ones wont hurt.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I always thought Vampirella is there to fight Dr. Deadly and Frankenstein as she is a hero despite Aurora's ads. Maybe add new optional parts to reflect she battles the villains.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Odd. The Original kit HAS the riding legs. But I guess making some new ones wont hurt.


Actually, the Insect was developed to utilize an existing set of the Vampirella kit legs *after* the idea of new "riding legs" was negated for cost reasons. The additional riding legs would have been included with the Insect kit.

Here's the link to the Monster Scenes Journal in case anyone missed it the first time: www.MonsterScenes.net/journal.htm 

The details we have about the riding legs makes them a worthwhile pursuit and, so, we are working to develop them as originally spec'd.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

> (plus some other interesting goodies)


It'd be nifty to see the original torso sculpt Bill Lemon did that was deemed too_ revealing_ included as a goodie.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Night-Owl said:


> It'd be nifty to see the original torso sculpt Bill Lemon did that was deemed too_ revealing_ included as a goodie.


Is there a picture of that original sculpt?

Andy Yancus told me they based Vampirella on Tom Sutton art because Warren gave them that issue. Pity it was not based on Jose Gonzalez art.

One of the Vampirella stautes being considered might be based on the dramatic Vampirella vs Dracula #16 cover.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

... and of course the Giant Insect we all know and love was not the first design. The original Giant Insect was more like a giant beetle.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

DENCOMM said:


> The details we have about the riding legs makes them a worthwhile pursuit and, so, we are working to develop them as originally spec'd.


THAT sounds like something I'd be VERY interested in! Cant wait to see what you guys at DENCOMM come up with! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I remember Andy having a display at one of the old Rareplane Detective shows
back in the late '80s and one of the items he had was an assembled test shot
of the Vampi original sculpt. W/O getting TOO specific about the most prominent noticeable difference...well, I think Joel Schumacher would have approved...:thumbsup:
IIRC, Andy also had a Vampi wearing a Santa hat that he made for the Aurora 1971 office Christmas party. 
Tom


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

gaz91 said:


> At Last Vampirella:thumbsup
> 
> Yasutoshi, Thats some exellent paint work and congrats on your 1st place in the afm monster scenes comp:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you,gaz91!:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, now I know one of my grail quests is coming to a joyous conclusion thanks to Dencomm and Moebius! Vampirella! I'd heard rumours last year, but didn't believe it was going to happen.

Thanks Guys!


----------

